#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Which are the best tools for logo designs?

## Bhavya

The logo is the identity of the brands like Twitter has a white bird, McDonald's the golden arches and Nike a tick. All of these icons are very familiar with people as the logo is one of the most recognizable things about a business. That's why every business wants to create a unique and attractive design for their brand. I would like to know the best logo designing tools. Can you guys tell me which are the best logo designing tools available in the market?

----------


## Lucifer

Adobe Illustrator and Adobe Photoshop

----------


## Bhavya

> Adobe Illustrator and Adobe Photoshop


Thanks for suggestion Lucifer, did you ever create a logo designs in Adobe illustrator? How was your experience with Adobe illustrator?

----------


## Lucifer

Yes, I have created lot of logos for my learning purpose. Adobe illustrator is one of the designing tool It's very easy for designing. It was very easy for learning also.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, I have created lot of logos for my learning purpose. Adobe illustrator is one of the designing tool It's very easy for designing. It was very easy for learning also.


Thanks for your reply Lucifer, As I am a newbie I think Adobe illustrator is best choice for me to start my logo designs.

----------


## Lucifer

Yes definitely. It's very simple, you can easily access it and design a good and beautiful logo  :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> Adobe Illustrator and Adobe Photoshop


Can you provide a download link for Adobe Illustrator (full version). I was practicing in Inkscape as it's free.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes definitely. It's very simple, you can easily access it and design a good and beautiful logo


oh thats cool, I will try it and give my feedback, As subasan asked can you provide a downloadable link? It would be really helpful.

----------


## Lucifer

https://getintopc.com/softwares/grap...nload-7786731/ 
You can download with this website

----------


## Bhavya

> https://getintopc.com/softwares/grap...nload-7786731/ 
> You can download with this website


Thanks for your help Lucifer,It's really sweet of you  :Smile:

----------


## Lucifer

Bhavya you are welcome 😊😊😊

----------

